# Montana Bow Hunting



## azelk (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello all,

I am coming to Montana in Sept. Was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas on where to hunt. I'm not looking for anyones honey hole just some general information would be nice. I know Arizona but not Montana. Call if you would like. 602-882-0242.

Thanks

TJ


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

CM Russel National Wildlife Refuge - Just make sure your tag is valid.


----------

